# Temporal Residente - living in MEX, working in US



## Sjvidrio (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello everybody! On June 17th, I married my husband, a Mexican citizen. On the way home from our honeymoon, he was caught violating the terms of his border crossing card, and was given an expedited removal order, which comes with a 5 year bar from reentry. His chances of getting permission to reenter are slim, so I am moving to Nogales, Sonora where he has been generously given a place to live by family members of a friend. I plan on working on the Arizona side of Nogales.

With that being said, do I even need a temporal residente card? I don't plan on staying greater than 180 consecutive days, as I plan on crossing several times a week. I also do not need a work permit. Would I be fine with just my passport or should I apply? I do not want to get in trouble with Mexico and not be allowed in!

Thank you in advance! I appreciate all advice.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Sjvidrio said:


> Hello everybody! On June 17th, I married my husband, a Mexican citizen. On the way home from our honeymoon, he was caught violating the terms of his border crossing card, and was given an expedited removal order, which comes with a 5 year bar from reentry. His chances of getting permission to reenter are slim, so I am moving to Nogales, Sonora where he has been generously given a place to live by family members of a friend. I plan on working on the Arizona side of Nogales.
> 
> With that being said, do I even need a temporal residente card? I don't plan on staying greater than 180 consecutive days, as I plan on crossing several times a week. I also do not need a work permit. Would I be fine with just my passport or should I apply? I do not want to get in trouble with Mexico and not be allowed in!
> 
> Thank you in advance! I appreciate all advice.


First, welcome!--- and congrats on getting married. I don't know all the details of how U.S. border crossing card works, but I'm curious as to how your husband violated its terms. Anyway, given that you'll be living in Nogales, Son. and working in Arizona I don't think the Mexican authorities require anything, but will want a tourist or resident card if you stay for more than 3 days or wish to go into Mexico beyond the checkpoint south of town. In any case, a resident card will make living in Mexico much easier, and isn't too hard to get given that you're married to a Mexican. I'm more familiar with the border situation in Tijuana, and they've gotten a lot fussier with documentation there.
Now that brings us to the logistics of crossing into the U.S. on a daily basis. If you're walking across, either working in downtown Nogales, AZ or have a car parked there, pedestrian crossing are simple and quick (as opposed to TJ). But if you need to commute with a car every day you should seriously consider the SENTRI program which will give you access to special lanes-- or you'll be spending a lot of time waiting in traffic. Note that the SENTRI vehicle clearance has a 3-month wait for the paperwork to get through. Again, welcome, and best of success!


----------

